# Gurggling sound and feeling when swallow



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

Any of you get this? I dont even have food in my mouth and when I take a normal swallow, I get a gurggling sound and feeling when I swallow and it seems to travel to the middle of my chest.Food still goes down but I am still worried about Esophageal Cancer. At times it feels like the food is being restricted but it goes down.I still pass gas alot and belch so often now I dont even count anymore.A few times I just a eat a small thing like a hot dog and it feels like I have eaten an entire meal.Any of you have same problems?Lump in the throat feeling never goes away and it feels like it moves around or something when I swallow or when its gurggling.Little prickly feeling stabbing pains mostly in my back on left side around shoulder blade.I hoped this would end because it just came out of knowhere but it hasnt. I am not really getting any acid taste in my mouth anympre or reflux.Who knows. Comments are greatly appreciated.Thank You.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Patrick,What you are describing sounds alot like esophageal spasming. If your esophagus has narrowed (a stricture) it will show up when your endoscopy is done. A lot of people have good results with stretching of the esophagus, if narrowing is indeed your problem.The best thing you can do right now is to STOP trying to diagnose yourself. You are getting yourself all stressed out by worrying about things that you don't know for sure are even there. Do yourself a favor and take it one step at a time. Have the test done. Wait until the diagnosis is made and you get a chance to discuss it with your doc, okay?Stress and worrying needlessly are doing you no good whatsoever. Take care of yourself. Okay? (((hugs)))


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for Caring Fiesty. I guess I am hell bent on trying to figure out what is wrong with me.At the same time , I guess I was hoping that maybe other people had the same symptoms and could maybe shed some light to help me not worry.Anyways, I am just going to chill out and let the endoscopy happen. Ofcourse I am scared of that.lolAnyways, thanks for caring.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Patrick, what you described is exactly what my spasms felt like. That's why I am thinking that's what they are. JMO.Also.......my oldest son is just one year younger than you, so......lookout......sometimes the "mother in me" takes over. LOL.







Hang in there. Honest, the endoscope is a piece of cake. My son has anxiety issues, too and had to have an endoscope done when he was a sophmore in college because of a bleeding ulcer. He was worried, too. He called me afterward (he was in another city and had to go alone for it) and he said he would never worry again because it was "easy". He said he was "out like a light" and remember nothing. And felt no ill effect afterwards either.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

pmanning, didn't you have an appointment with a GI doc? I remember replying to some of your questions but thought you had gone to a doctor.My stomach is also gurgling and making funny sounds and I do have a lot of belching lately.Endocopy is really easy. Nothing like a colonoscopy. Try not to worry so much and just wait for your test to happen. When is it? Take care


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

The GI doctor told me not worry either but I am not sure if he was really listening to how I felt.The Endoscopy is on Friday June 10th.The Gurggling though isnt in my stomach, its in my throat. I do however get noise from my stomach.I will try and relax.lol


----------



## 21800 (Jun 26, 2005)

pmanning1969-What did you find out from the endo?


----------

